# On the go equipment



## toldfield112 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi,

I will be travelling a lot in a few months and was wondering what the best on the go filter coffee equipment is. I am currently drawn towards an aeropress go. Has anyone used one of these before?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Yes I have used them. It is a slightly smaller aeropress with a cup essentially. If you think the cup will be handy then it is a good option. For me I take a normal aeropress with a small grinder that fits in it so it is a neat little package.


----------



## abelated (Apr 14, 2020)

I like the small plastic hario cone or the munieq tetra drip.

For pouring I got a 500ml silicon measuring cup. It gets hot but works well.

For grinder I have an aergrind. I believe orphan espresso have an ultra light grinder but in my opinion it doesn't save enough weight to be with the price increase over the aergrind. (They also have a silicon pour kettle and filter that I'm intrigued by) Gsi also has a light weight grinder but it might be rubbish.

For scale you can cheap out and get a jewelers scale but I recommend trying to get something a little larger if you can.

I keep all of the above in a random toiletry case I got free with some thing years ago. Filters etc in a zip lock bag.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

I use the aeropress go when camping, and brew into the included cup. It's not the nicest cup in the world but does the job. To heat the water I have a little gas burner on a small 100g gas canister. I don't bother bringing a grinder with me, just grind some up at home and bring with me.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Whenever I travel (been a while now) I use the Cafflano Classic. It has grinder included.


----------



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

Like @haz_pro, when we go camping we use an aeropress and grind some coffee at home beforehand. I have a couple of nice bodum pavina (plastic) cups.


----------



## rogher (Nov 22, 2020)

Another option, especially if interested in steaming milk is a Bellman.

I've messed with one a bit (long time since I last went camping) and can give my experiences if interested.


----------

